# Naughty cob gelding ... hel/advice



## Binder91 (15 October 2018)

Binder91 said:



			Hi, I purchased a cob gelding two years ago... he Is now 9. He has always been forward going which I donâ€™t mind at all but it is getting worse and he is jogging practically the whole time especially on the way home I canâ€™t feel my arms. Iâ€™ve tried making him stand, backing up, circles and even going past the entrance to the yard/field but It doesnâ€™t work. He shakes his head badly in spring and gets very snotty which after discussions with a vet figured out this is allergies, this I also donâ€™t mind but it is getting worse and seems to get snotty when ridden most rides. He jI have tried all sorts of masks etc but nothing works. He now wonâ€™t stand at junctions he just thinks he is a tank! Or has a hissy fit at the junction especially when asked to walk on. He wonâ€™t always stand for me to mount either it is different everyday. I have tried ground work including lunging which he just charges round like a lunatic and gets quite worked up, Iâ€™ve had his teeth checked back and tack so I really am at a loss. He seems to be getting worse rather than better and after trying and having patience he doesnâ€™t seem to be getting any better and my confidence is getting worse with his worsening behaviour.  Any advice would be great 

Click to expand...

U


----------



## Shay (15 October 2018)

Cobs are a naturally dominant lot.  You give them an inch and they'll usually take a mile.  It sounds like your lad has really got the better of you.  My best suggestion is to get a good instructor who can help you regain control.  Once they have figured out they are stronger than you are this can be quite  a trick.  But a good sympathetic instructor who can take you through how to manage him will help massively.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 October 2018)

Cobs are very good at pushing boundaries. I had one who did it over and over. Any sign of weakness and he walked all over you. If you are completely and totally happy there is nothing physical then you need a good instructor. Have them ride to iron out the creases and then show you how to cope with him. You usually find theres one huge row when they have been allowed to get away with something then they will settle down again. If your feeling a bit fragile, let someone else do that bit for you.


----------



## Highflinger (16 October 2018)

Definitely get a good instructor. I am sure they will sort things out quite quickly. Just make sure they are someone who is good dealing with bargy cobs and you will need to be very consistent. My lovely little Welshie would not stand to be mounted when I got him - the moment my foot was off the ground he was off - several weeks of very firm tuition and he was fine but if I let him move off 1 second before I asked the next time he was back to square one.  I have now had him 19 years and even now if I let him move off just once at his choosing rather than mine next time he still tries his luck! Love is character!     
Good luck with your boy!


----------



## Binder91 (16 October 2018)

Highflinger said:



			Definitely get a good instructor. I am sure they will sort things out quite quickly. Just make sure they are someone who is good dealing with bargy cobs and you will need to be very consistent. My lovely little Welshie would not stand to be mounted when I got him - the moment my foot was off the ground he was off - several weeks of very firm tuition and he was fine but if I let him move off 1 second before I asked the next time he was back to square one.  I have now had him 19 years and even now if I let him move off just once at his choosing rather than mine next time he still tries his luck! Love is character!    
Good luck with your boy!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, my only issue is we arenâ€™t allowed to have our own instructors come to our yard the owner doesnâ€™t allow it, the instructor she has unfortunately comes when I am at work! I also donâ€™t have a towing lisence so I canâ€™t take him elsewhere without my
Partner who also works full time ðŸ˜ž


----------



## be positive (17 October 2018)

Binder91 said:



			Thank you, my only issue is we arenâ€™t allowed to have our own instructors come to our yard the owner doesnâ€™t allow it, the instructor she has unfortunately comes when I am at work! I also donâ€™t have a towing lisence so I canâ€™t take him elsewhere without my
Partner who also works full time ðŸ˜ž
		
Click to expand...

You need help before there is an accident and your YO should be supportive one way or another, if they are not going to allow outside instructors, the instructor that does come will not be more flexible or they cannot get involved themselves then you really need to find somewhere that will be more accommodating, speak to the YO about your issues and see if there is a way forward if not look elsewhere, if they know you may leave they may be more sympathetic.

As a YO it makes me cross to hear of people struggling with no support and from the sound of how your cob is I would have stepped in to help a long time ago, owning a horse is meant to be fun not a daily battle.


----------



## Highflinger (17 October 2018)

Agree with Be positive.  Explain to YO the problem and hopefully they will be more flexible. If not I suggest you look for a more accommodating yard but as a short term measure which may still help could you get the yard approved instructor to take him out even if you are not available as some strict riding and some tips from them may be enough to sort him out. I think the longer this goes on without help the longer it will take to correct.


----------



## Binder91 (17 October 2018)

be positive said:



			You need help before there is an accident and your YO should be supportive one way or another, if they are not going to allow outside instructors, the instructor that does come will not be more flexible or they cannot get involved themselves then you really need to find somewhere that will be more accommodating, speak to the YO about your issues and see if there is a way forward if not look elsewhere, if they know you may leave they may be more sympathetic.

As a YO it makes me cross to hear of people struggling with no support and from the sound of how your cob is I would have stepped in to help a long time ago, owning a horse is meant to be fun not a daily battle.
		
Click to expand...

It was made very clear about who is aloud on the yard and who isnâ€™t, she has people come and do lessons but he specialises in dressage which would be a shared lesson also. I am looking to move yard which is a shame as I only recently moved their and wasnâ€™t aware of her very strict ways. Unfortunately the only spaces available near me is back to a small small yard with no school and hardly any hacking  I will keep trying other places, thank you


----------



## be positive (17 October 2018)

Binder91 said:



			It was made very clear about who is aloud on the yard and who isnâ€™t, she has people come and do lessons but he specialises in dressage which would be a shared lesson also. I am looking to move yard which is a shame as I only recently moved their and wasnâ€™t aware of her very strict ways. Unfortunately the only spaces available near me is back to a small small yard with no school and hardly any hacking  I will keep trying other places, thank you
		
Click to expand...

That is a shame, I can understand having rules but when they impact on your ability to do what you need with your horse it seems rather harsh and restrictive, some support for you at the moment would be so helpful and could make so much difference, hope you can get something sorted out so you can get to the bottom of his behaviour.


----------



## Binder91 (17 October 2018)

be positive said:



			That is a shame, I can understand having rules but when they impact on your ability to do what you need with your horse it seems rather harsh and restrictive, some support for you at the moment would be so helpful and could make so much difference, hope you can get something sorted out so you can get to the bottom of his behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s hard as the yard has good hacking, an indoor sxhool
And outdoor arena but I canâ€™t ride that much due to work 
Commitments etc, when I do go ride the schools are booked up or occupied by onsite dressage/competition horses, the rent is double what I was paying at a smaller yard closer to home and a similar yard has
Come up but there isnâ€™t a school so itâ€™s stable... turnout and not much riding at all... Iâ€™m debating paying the price but unsure at least that way I can have people come to me to
Help without being shouted at! But itâ€™s back to lack of facilities and lack
Of riding


----------



## Pippity (17 October 2018)

Another option would be to crack on and get your towing licence, so you can take your cob to a decent instructor.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 October 2018)

How about if you approached the YO about having a 'horse behaviourist' to see your cob? That would not be comparable with having lessons from an alternative/unapproved Dressage trainer, so maybe allowed?


----------



## Leo Walker (18 October 2018)

Pippity said:



			Another option would be to crack on and get your towing licence, so you can take your cob to a decent instructor.
		
Click to expand...

This. If you have a chat with the YO and you cant work something out, then I would move back to where the horse is happy and sort out transport. I'd also send him away for schooling with someone very reputable for a couple of weeks first. They can assess him and get you both working together and then hold your hand a bit when you get him back home.


----------



## twiggy2 (18 October 2018)

I would to the other yard ad use the saved money to pay a decent instructor to school and or hack your horse twice a week.
He may improve with just having some more regular work, if he does then I would look to part loan him to someone suitable a few days a week.


----------



## Binder91 (18 October 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			This. If you have a chat with the YO and you cant work something out, then I would move back to where the horse is happy and sort out transport. I'd also send him away for schooling with someone very reputable for a couple of weeks first. They can assess him and get you both working together and then hold your hand a bit when you get him back home.
		
Click to expand...

The yard owner will not allow any one down unfortunately I know this and am actually scared to even ask her she isnâ€™t a nice person at all! I am moving back to a smaller yard and il be sending him off for schooling. Thank you very much


----------



## holeymoley (18 October 2018)

Binder91 said:



			The yard owner will not allow any one down unfortunately I know this and am actually scared to even ask her she isnâ€™t a nice person at all! I am moving back to a smaller yard and il be sending him off for schooling. Thank you very much
		
Click to expand...

I don't mean to sound rude but you are a paying customer. Why would you allow yourself and your horse to be there if she's not a nice person? It's supposed to be a hobby and an expensive one at that. At the end of the day you're providing her business with an income, if she's not even approachable then how can she expect her business to thrive. Move elsewhere if you can!


----------



## Pippity (18 October 2018)

Binder91 said:



			The yard owner will not allow any one down unfortunately I know this and am actually scared to even ask her she isnâ€™t a nice person at all! I am moving back to a smaller yard and il be sending him off for schooling. Thank you very much
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a very sensible choice. Good luck!


----------



## holeymoley (18 October 2018)

Totally mis-read your last post. Glad your're moving yard.


----------



## Binder91 (18 October 2018)

holeymoley said:



			I don't mean to sound rude but you are a paying customer. Why would you allow yourself and your horse to be there if she's not a nice person? It's supposed to be a hobby and an expensive one at that. At the end of the day you're providing her business with an income, if she's not even approachable then how can she expect her business to thrive. Move elsewhere if you can!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, I am moving tomorrow I found a nice little yard with space close to home and I canâ€™t wait! It is a lot of money and she really is awful to deal with!


----------



## Shay (19 October 2018)

Well done - you'll do better in your next yard!


----------



## oldie48 (19 October 2018)

Good luck with your new yard, your present YO sounds horrible!


----------

